# warcraft 3 expansion cant host custom bnet



## DIEyou_virus (Jul 1, 2004)

i cant host any custom games on closed battle.net, but i can join games like normal. i use a wireless g linksys router so that my mom can connect to the internet from next door with her laptop (please do not ask). i used the software provided with the packaging of the router to set up the network. i'm not sure if there is a firewall and i dont know how to check. i'm also using sbc yahoo dsl and they didnt provide any software so i could mess with the modem. as far as i know, i dont have a firewall except for sort of security code that remote users have to know to connect to my little "server". thats the only security thing i have though. so anyone help?


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

DIEyou_virus said:


> i cant host any custom games on closed battle.net, but i can join games like normal. i use a wireless g linksys router so that my mom can connect to the internet from next door with her laptop (please do not ask). i used the software provided with the packaging of the router to set up the network. i'm not sure if there is a firewall and i dont know how to check. i'm also using sbc yahoo dsl and they didnt provide any software so i could mess with the modem. as far as i know, i dont have a firewall except for sort of security code that remote users have to know to connect to my little "server". thats the only security thing i have though. so anyone help?


Having exact same problem, cept i have a wired LAN and cox high speed internet (cable). Some one know?


----------



## DIEyou_virus (Jul 1, 2004)

i'm having some strange feeling thats its bnets fault and not ours...everyone has different set ups but the same problems. isnt that just a little convinient?


----------



## kashmir09 (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey guys. I personally use an Actiontec router model 1524su...something like that. Well anyways, I had the same problem, and all I did was change some settings in the router configuration. Go to Blizzard tech support, and look for this topic there. There will be some specific TCP and UDP port numbers; you have to add these in the port forwarding on your router configuration. After reseting the internet, you should be hosting without problems. I really hope this helps guys. It was frustrating when I had the same problem. Good Luck.


----------



## kashmir09 (Jul 12, 2004)

And I also want to point out that you should NOT contact Blizzard on this. They will waste your time, AND take at least six-seven days to respond. Blizzard has all your money, what with Warcraft, Starcraft, Diablo owned by almost everyone... They just put up some crap servers and don't care about your problems. Quality gaming tho.


----------



## Topato (Aug 6, 2004)

Your routers both have Firewalls. Open the port as per prevosly stated


----------



## DIEyou_virus (Jul 1, 2004)

actually the problem lies in there. i have no way of configuring the router. if i could i wouldnt be posting here. i remember when setting up the router, it made me set up a security system for wireless connections. but the dumb part was that it was all on a cd. pop in the disk, configure the router and done. but there were no options for opening ports. my temporary solution is to just disconnect the router completely if i want to host games. i just reconnect it when normally surfing. but the main point is that i cannot configure the router.


----------



## DIEyou_virus (Jul 1, 2004)

sorry about double post. but forget everything i ever said about not being able to configure my router. now my problem is finding out where to open ports. i think i found out where, but the linksys support site tells me differently. they're telling me something that is way different from what i am seeing. and the battle.net technical support site isnt helping much either. they're saying something about letting ports in and out, i dont know its confusing.


----------



## darkmessager (Sep 2, 2007)

i used to host but know i cant.i dont know wat my computer is so dont ask me that.i need your help.my port is 6000,should i change it?plz awnser.


----------



## mighty49er (Mar 30, 2008)

I hace the same problem, only Ive followed http://www.opentechsupport.net/forums/archive/topic/41050-1.html
his solution it might work fo you but it hasn't for me


----------

